# Paper Towel Disp at sink-adjacent side wall?  11B-606.6



## Yikes (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a bathroom sink in a recessed 3' wide alcove.  CBC 11B-606.6 says the CL of sink must be 18" away from the side wall(s).  However, the required sink _maneuvering clearance_ is only 30" wide, centered on the sink, per 11B-306.3.5.

Question:  am I have therefore allowed have (18"-15"=) *3" of depth* on the alcove side wall in which a towel dispenser or dryer can protrude beyond the face of wall, without it considered as interfering with the sink access?


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 26, 2018)

What is the depth of your alcove?
Assumming that the dispensing opening height is no greater than 40" with a minimum of 27" clear beneath it, mounting it on the side wall should not then be an issue.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 26, 2018)

ADA guy: depth of alcove is the same as depth of sink, about 19".


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 26, 2018)

OK, as stated previously, you should be good for perpendicular approach.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 27, 2018)

Yikes said:


> ADA guy: depth of alcove is the same as depth of sink, about 19".


And the depth of a dining table...


----------

